

TellHN: My Weekend Project (GAE Reverse Caching Proxy) - symkat
http://github.com/symkat/SymPullCDN

======
shykes
Cirruxcache has been around for a while, and works great:
<http://code.google.com/p/cirruxcache/>

------
al_james
Cool, but there are similar projects out there. E.g. <http://cdn-
cloud.appspot.com/>

Not sure that response times from app engine are that nippy compared to a
'proper' CDN.

What would be cool would automatically distributing images via google's image
serving CDN. You can use the get_serving_url method in app engine to return a
CDN enabled url for any image in the blobstore. Its super fast and allows
dynamic image resizing.

------
benatkin
Another project to enable people to use GAE's generous free account without
actually developing on GAE's platform:

<http://github.com/viatropos/queuable>

This one sends a request to Heroku as often as once a minute, to avoid paying
for Heroku workers.

<http://heroku.com/pricing>

------
krosaen
pretty cool. might be worth making the uri a key_name to make the lookup
faster:

[http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/datastore/model...](http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/datastore/modelclass.html#Model_get_by_key_name)

discussion on efficiency difference of get vs fetch:

[http://groups.google.com/group/google-
appengine/browse_threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/google-
appengine/browse_thread/thread/b0a837a47bf0cc36)

------
silas
I wrote something similar a while back to offload parts of legacy sites on
Google App engine.

<http://github.com/silas/gaem>

------
jumby
You should be using <http://trafficserver.apache.org/> 80k req/sec (small
objects)

------
jrockway
Not a fan of the ginormous block comments. Why do people like these?

